
Discord cracks down on hate groups, shuts down alt-right server - Impossible
https://www.polygon.com/2017/8/14/16145858/discord-alt-right-server-statement
======
observation
That's not a good idea. It's an umbrella term that covers a large number of
subgroups. Are Google, GoDaddy and Discord happy to ban all Communist related
content? I'm not advocating that, and I think this pushes a much larger group
to the margin than most people at these organizations think.

